# atómico (grande)



## Martoo

Hola a todos. Busqué de casualidad esta palabra esperando la acepción mencionada en el título, pero veo que la RAE no la registra, tampoco el DPD y ni siquiera había hilos en el foro de español tocando el tema. Sólo hay uno en inglés y otro en francés creo, citando a argentinos y me surgió la pregunta ¿sólo en Argentina se usa *atómico *como sinónimo de grande, colosal, gigante, etc.?

Saludos.-


----------



## Ballenero

Recuerdo los dibujos animados de _la hormiga atómica_, y no era gigante, simplemente tenía superpoderes.
Atómico usado figuradamente no lo tengo muy escuchado, pero pensaría en algo excepcional, destacable, muy bueno...
Gigante no porque átomo es pequeño.


----------



## Rocko!

Creo que por aquí no, pero tampoco sé cómo lo usan allá. Si pudieras darnos una oración completa que contenga la palabra, sería genial.
Saludos.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

"Boludo atómico" es un ejemplo de utilización 100% argento.


Ballenero said:


> Atómico usado figuradamente no lo tengo muy escuchado, pero pensaría en algo excepcional, destacable, muy bueno...


Tal cual.


----------



## Martoo

Hakuna Matata said:


> "Boludo atómico" es un ejemplo de utilización 100% argento.



Jajaja. Buen ejemplo.

Un boludo es un idiota y si, un grandísimo idiota en Argentina puede ser un boludo atómico, por ejemplo.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Hay muchas imágenes ingresando "boludo atómico" en el buscador que confirman su popularidad.


----------



## Calambur

Martoo said:


> me surgió la pregunta ¿sólo en Argentina se usa *atómico *como sinónimo de grande, colosal, gigante, etc.?


¡Ma-ra-vi-llo-so!
Es un hallazgo maravilloso, @Martoo. *Quiero esa acepción en los diccionarios, ¡ya!*

Nunca había reparado en la contradicción entre un átomo y algo gigantesco. 
¿Tendrá algo que ver con la liberación de energía...? (Un físico por aquí..., por favor.)




Hakuna Matata said:


> Hay muchas *imágenes *ingresando "boludo atómico" en el buscador que confirman su popularidad.


¿Y por qué a mí no me sale ninguna imagen cuando pongo "pedo atómico", eh, eh...?


----------



## boroman

En mi país se dice demasiado atómico como ultra-sofisticado.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Ahh... no sé... probá poniéndolo entre comillas, si no te deriva a "peso atómico"

"pedo atómico" - Google Search


----------



## Calambur

Hakuna Matata said:


> probá poniéndolo entre comillas,


Era eso. Gracias.



Rocko! said:


> una oración completa que contenga la palabra, sería genial.


Ejemplos de uso:


Martoo said:


> Un boludo es un idiota y si, un grandísimo idiota en Argentina puede ser un boludo atómico, por ejemplo.



Y de alguien que hace o dice cosas disparatadas, podemos decir que tiene un _pedo atómico_.
No hace falta mucho contexto, basta con que el adjetivo esté "bien empleado" para indicar que algo es un _disparate_.

Es interesante destacar que puede aplicarse a personas y a cosas.

Saludos._


----------



## Rocko!

Calambur said:


> No hace falta mucho contexto..


Ya me doy cuenta, gracias. Y por lo visto hace referencia al tamaño de las explosiones de las bombas atómicas porque la única forma en que yo lo usaría es diciendo "_de dimensiones atómicas", "de proporciones atómicas_", lo cual también es una contradicción, porque esas proporciones y dimensiones son invisibles a la vista, pero son gigantescas hablando de explosiones.
Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Rocko! said:


> explosiones de las bombas atómicas


También yo pensé en eso, pero no sé explicar cómo se producen esas explosiones, sólo _creo_ que al desintegrarse(?) el átomo libera una enorme cantidad de energía...
Pero lo extraño es que ese "fenómeno", tan propio de una ciencia específica, haya pasado al lenguaje de la calle.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Un boludo atómico es alguien potentemente boludo, superlativo en su boludez. No hace falta que sea grande.
"Atómico" se refiere a la fuente de energía que los hace funcionar. 
En España hay tontos "a cuerda". En Argentina estamos mucho más avanzados en la materia.


----------



## Martoo

Calambur said:


> ¡Ma-ra-vi-llo-so!
> Es un hallazgo maravilloso, @Martoo. *Quiero esa acepción en los diccionarios, ¡ya!*


Viste Cala?! Yo tampoco puedo entender cómo no esta esa acepción todavía. Gracias por el mensaje. 



Rocko! said:


> "_de dimensiones atómicas", "de proporciones atómicas_", [...] pero son gigantescas hablando de explosiones.
> Saludos.


Ese es el punto; a veces la expresiones nacen por lo que se ve/se oye y no por lo que realmente sucede.



MonsieurGonzalito said:


> En España hay tontos "a cuerda". En Argentina estamos mucho más avanzados en la materia.



En Argentina también usamos *boludo a pedal*...sigue siendo más avanzado que el uso de la cuerda, claro.


----------



## Rocko!

Parece, según estoy descubriendo, que en el pasado no muy distante Argentina tuvo una relación (una "_situación"_, diría yo) muy profunda con el tema de lo atómico. Ya en el mismo año de los bombardeos atómicos a Japón (1945) se publicó una novela argentina titulada El interplanetario atómico, del escritor Alberto Brun. Luego en los sesentas circuló en Argentina el cómic de "El ratón atómico" (_Atomic Mouse_, de 1953, más antiguo que la Hormiga Atómica). Pero lo más relevante es toda la investigación ciéntifica que se hizo en Argentina en torno a la producción de energía nuclear/atómica, llegando todo esto al increible punto de que el presidente Juan Domingo Perón y el científico Ronald Richter anunciaran a los argentinos que muy pronto recibirían en sus hogares energía barata atómica en botellas de medio litro parecidas a las de la leche, lo cual, sumado a todo lo que es mejor dejar en el tintero, creo que explica muy bien que la palabra "atómico" haya tomado nuevas dimensioooones. La culpa es de los políticos.


----------



## Martoo

Rocko! said:


> Parece, según estoy descubriendo, que en el pasado no muy distante Argentina tuvo una relación (una "_situación"_, diría yo) muy profunda con el tema de lo atómico. Ya en el mismo año de los bombardeos atómicos a Japón (1945) se publicó una novela argentina titulada El interplanetario atómico, del escritor Alberto Brun. Luego en los sesentas circuló en Argentina el cómic de "El ratón atómico" (_Atomic Mouse_, de 1953, más antiguo que la Hormiga Atómica). Pero lo más relevante es toda la investigación ciéntifica que se hizo en Argentina en torno a la producción de energía nuclear/atómica, llegando todo esto al increible punto de que el presidente Juan Domingo Perón y el científico Ronald Richter anunciaran a los argentinos que muy pronto recibirían en sus hogares energía barata atómica en botellas de medio litro parecidas a las de la leche, lo cual, sumado a todo lo que es mejor dejar en el tintero, creo que explica muy bien que la palabra "atómico" haya tomado nuevas dimensioooones. La culpa es de los políticos.



Qué buena investigación!  Me gustó el final aunque yo diría "la culpa es del peronismo". En fin...


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Rocko! said:


> Parece, según estoy descubriendo, que en el pasado no muy distante Argentina tuvo una relación (una "_situación"_, diría yo) muy profunda con el tema de lo atómico. Ya en el mismo año de los bombardeos atómicos a Japón (1945) se publicó una novela argentina titulada El interplanetario atómico, del escritor Alberto Brun. Luego en los sesentas circuló en Argentina el cómic de "El ratón atómico" (_Atomic Mouse_, de 1953, más antiguo que la Hormiga Atómica). Pero lo más relevante es toda la investigación ciéntifica que se hizo en Argentina en torno a la producción de energía nuclear/atómica, llegando todo esto al increible punto de que el presidente Juan Domingo Perón y el científico Ronald Richter anunciaran a los argentinos que muy pronto recibirían en sus hogares energía barata atómica en botellas de medio litro parecidas a las de la leche, lo cual, sumado a todo lo que es mejor dejar en el tintero, creo que explica muy bien que la palabra "atómico" haya tomado nuevas dimensioooones. La culpa es de los políticos.


Bueno, los españoles tuvieron su Palomares con baño de ministro incluido y sin embargo no desarrollaron el vocablo. 

No me parece que venga por ahí el uso de esta palabra en nuestro país, ni remotamente.


----------



## swift

💡 Nueva pregunta 🙋🏻‍♂️​
Dado el siguiente tuit:


> ¿Sabés el asado atómico que nos vamos a comer? Chinchulines con gusto a futuro.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/27983790903


Elíjase el sentido con que debe ser interpretado “atómico”:

Colosal ~ copioso
Fantástico ~ excelente
Un cruce de sentidos entre 1 y 2


----------



## Mister Draken

1. y 2. al mismo tiempo.


----------



## swift

Gracias, ilustre. Ahora considérese este otro ejemplo:


> Les pido a todos los que votaron al disco de Bon Iver como el mejor del año que se busquen un trabajo honesto. Es un embole atómico.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/151745837247111168


El valor aumentativo de “atómico” le confiere un carácter superlativo al tedio de escuchar el mentado disco. ¿De qué otra forma se podría expresar? ¿Es un aburrimiento supremo?


----------



## Hakuna Matata

swift said:


> El valor aumentativo de “atómico” le confiere un carácter superlwtivo al tedio de escuchar el mentado disco.





swift said:


> ¿De qué otra forma se podría expresar? ¿Es un aburrimiento supremo?


Sí, pero no tiene la misma "garra", jaja.

Claramente otro ejemplo argentino. La frase "buscate un trabajo honesto" remite a lo dicho por un músico de rock a un "prestigioso" DJ en un programa de TV, hace ya muchos años.


----------



## Mister Draken

"Monumental" se acerca bastante a "atómico".

3. adj. coloq. Excelente en su línea.

4. adj. coloq. Muy grande.


Y la "línea" del "excelente en su línea" puede ser una línea *pésima*. O sea, lo peor en su línea. 


Aburrimiento supremo, aburrimiento monumental.


----------



## swift

¡Ah! ¡Monumental, claro! 💡

Gracias a ambos. Me encanta encontrar ejemplos auténticos con varias capas de significado. 🤓


----------



## danieleferrari

swift said:


> Gracias, ilustre. Ahora considérese este otro ejemplo:
> 
> El valor aumentativo de “atómico” le confiere un carácter superlativo al tedio de escuchar el mentado disco. ¿De qué otra forma se podría expresar? ¿Es un aburrimiento supremo?


¿De los cojones? Típica jerga de internet, donde todo es 'guay', 'chulo', 'estupendo', 'atómico'...

Aquí también es muy usado (véase la tercera acepción del Sabatini Coletti). No tiene por qué emplearse de forma negativa, y enfatiza, de una u otra forma, lo que se acaba de decir.

A modo de ejemplo (Dragoni es político, periodista..., mientras que Cattelan es presentador, estilo Broncano):


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482829544969150469


----------



## Mister Draken

Las tres primeras (de los cojones, guay y chulo) son típicamente de España. En el resto de los países de habla hispana.... nones.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Mister Draken said:


> Y la "línea" del "excelente en su línea" puede ser una línea *pésima*. O sea, lo peor en su línea.


Exacto. Y de paso y aunque debería ser otra consulta, embole no es sólo aburrimiento o tedio, también puede entenderse como "mala experiencia" en ese contexto.


----------



## Lamarimba

danieleferrari said:


> ¿De los cojones?



Hay diferencias entre "de cojones" (una borrachera de cojones, tremenda, atómica si queréis) y "de los cojones". Esto último se aplica a aquello que te toca los cojones, que te los rompe, Daniele. El vecino de los cojones. Su mierda de perro ladrando a todas horas.


----------



## jilar

Mister Draken said:


> 1. y 2. al mismo tiempo.


Sí, pero más 1 que 2,  sobre todo dicho antes de probarlo.
La cantidad de comida es algo cuantificable y objetivo antes de comerla.
El sabor o lo buena que va a estar, no.



swift said:


> ¿Es un aburrimiento supremo?


Pedazo embole, embole tremendo/...

Evidentemente esta acepción de atómico sale no de la bomba atómica en sí, pues la bomba no es mucho más grande que cualquier otra bomba, sino de los efectos de esta tras la explosión, que son mucho mayores que cualquier otra bomba que se empleaba anteriormente.

Cualquier sinónimo de monumental, como colosal, tremendo,... debería funcionar.


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> ¿De qué otra forma se podría expresar? ¿Es un aburrimiento supremo?


Hola.

"Un embole *descomunal*."
"embole" tiene un significado muy particular. A mí, al menos, no me sirven los aparentes sinónimos.

Saludos._


----------



## swift

Calambur said:


> “Un embole *descomunal*.”


¡Eso, eso!

Encontré otro ejemplo en que cabría perfectamente “flojera descomunal” o “bárbara”:


> Obviamente los días que los dedico al estudio en las “vacaciones” me agarra una fiaca atómica, obviamente.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/491215409282965504


Como dice el ínclito @jilar, es una molicie de proporciones nucleares.


----------



## jilar

Calambur said:


> "embole" tiene un significado muy particular.


Por aquí no usamos esta palabra, pero diríamos algo como "tomadura de pelo" o quizá hasta "gilipollez".

¿Acierto al pensar que embole tiene relación con los boludos?
Igual que gilipollez con los gilipollas.
Diferentes formas de aludir a la tontería o a lo tonto de algo.


----------



## Mister Draken

jilar said:


> Sí, pero más 1 que 2,  sobre todo dicho antes de probarlo.
> La cantidad de comida es algo cuantificable y objetivo antes de comerla.
> El sabor o lo buena que va a estar, no.




Con el asado argentino ocurre como con el pulpo gallego: incluso antes de probarlo existen grandes probabilidades de que va a estar buenísimo. Como dice un famoso mago y prestidigitador (argentino): puede fallar.


----------



## lagartija68

Martoo said:


> En Argentina también usamos *boludo a pedal*...sigue siendo más avanzado que el uso de la cuerda, claro.


_boludo a cuerda _también se escucha.


----------



## Calambur

jilar said:


> ¿Acierto al pensar que embole tiene relación con los boludos?


No. Ésos son bobos/tontos/etc.

"embole" Tiene que ver con que a alguien se le llenen/hinchen las bolas (con el perdón de su cara -dirían por aquí los viejitos-).


----------



## Martoo

lagartija68 said:


> _boludo a cuerda _también se escucha.


Me refería a que tecnológicamente un _pedal_ es un objeto más moderno que una _cuerda_... 

No sé si viene al caso, otros sinónimos de *atómico* además de tremendo son: pedazo de (dicho por @jilar ), alto, flor de

Ej. del uso:

_Sabés   _
_            el pedazo de asado 
            el flor de asado
            el alto asado
            el tremendo asado_
_que nos vamos a comer_

Con _descomunal _y _bárbaro_ creo que suena mejor el adjetivo después de _asado_.

Saludos.-


----------



## swift

Martoo said:


> el alto asado


A propósito de esto, véase: alto comentario, altos personajes («alto» con valor ponderativo: grande, tremendo, excelente).


----------

